# Tenshi: also display time (and date) of events

## Fugazi

I installed and use the tenshi tool. Great package!

I receive, for example, e-mails like: 

      1: su(pam_unix): session opened for user root by useruser(uid=202)

Is it possible to also have the time (and even date) displayed? So it will be like:

      1: Apr  7 09:25:04 su(pam_unix): session opened for user root by useruser(uid=202)

I do not see an option in tenshi.conf for doing that. And yes, I read the man page  :Smile: 

----------

## tigger^

I wonder why, having read the man page, you don't know what tenshi is for :/ we won't support adding timestamps to messages because it makes no sense.

----------

